# Lost hunter saftey course certificate



## justin3687

I was wondering if anyone knew how to get a new certificate. I took my test 14 years ago and I no longer have the certificate

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99

I would call O D N R in columbas,they should be able to help.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Are you needing it so you can obtain a hunting license? If so, if you are over 18, you can state that you have taken a hunters education course and you are good to go. If I am not mistaken, the DNR should have that information on their database.


----------



## Huntinbull

You can call 1-800-wildlife and talk to someone there. They will ask you what county you took the test in and what dates or month and year you took it, and who taught it. Given that info they can find your records and send out a replacement.


----------



## justin3687

Yea I'm 24. Already have my license. I was thinking about going out of state to deer hunt. I've already got my buck and with the rut heating up. I wouldn't mind going after another one out of state on state land. Thanks everyone ill call them in the morning. Rut season might be over before it arrives lol maybe I can just get the certificate number so I can get my license and go this weekend

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc

When I checked my "account" at the check in section of ODNR's site, I could see where I passed the hunter safety course several years ago. So anybody with a computer should be able to verify your status...


----------



## mao10

I had the same problem lately. I moved to Wisconsin last january, and was told i would need a copy of that certificate to get a license here. Well I took that course 15 years ago, and after getting the run around for about three weeks I finally get an email from Matt Ortman (the DNR hunters ed person) simply stating "we have no record of your completion of a hunters ed course," that was it no more, no less. I have to say that I am very disappointed with the ODNR. After having a hunting license in the state for 15 years to just be written off like that without any real help kinda pissed me off. Now, at age 24 i have to try to get into a hunters ed class that won't conflict with my work schedule, which wont be easy. I am just really disappointed in how unhelpful the ODNR was.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Try creating a customer ID. When I checked my account, it showed I was Hunter Education Certified.

Then see if the state you want to hunt will accept a printout of your account page since it will have the URL printed on it.

https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/oh_customer/app/goHome.do


----------



## I_Shock_Em

mao10 said:


> I had the same problem lately. I moved to Wisconsin last january, and was told i would need a copy of that certificate to get a license here. Well I took that course 15 years ago, and after getting the run around for about three weeks I finally get an email from Matt Ortman (the DNR hunters ed person) simply stating "we have no record of your completion of a hunters ed course," that was it no more, no less. I have to say that I am very disappointed with the ODNR. After having a hunting license in the state for 15 years to just be written off like that without any real help kinda pissed me off. Now, at age 24 i have to try to get into a hunters ed class that won't conflict with my work schedule, which wont be easy. I am just really disappointed in how unhelpful the ODNR was.


If you HAVE to go take the class, I recommend doing the online version, and then go and take the test in person. That way, you will not have as much conflict with your schedule


----------



## chadwimc

mao10 said:


> I had the same problem lately. I moved to Wisconsin last january, and was told i would need a copy of that certificate to get a license here. Well I took that course 15 years ago, and after getting the run around for about three weeks I finally get an email from Matt Ortman (the DNR hunters ed person) simply stating "we have no record of your completion of a hunters ed course," that was it no more, no less. I have to say that I am very disappointed with the ODNR. After having a hunting license in the state for 15 years to just be written off like that without any real help kinda pissed me off. Now, at age 24 i have to try to get into a hunters ed class that won't conflict with my work schedule, which wont be easy. I am just really disappointed in how unhelpful the ODNR was.


See the above post. I'm sure most states would take that as proof...


----------



## justin3687

I got my hunters ed figured out. Now I'm trying to get a new boaters ed card since I lost it as well. And I've called all 3 different testing company's and none of them have it in there data base. Looks like ill be taking it again

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M R DUCKS

I took the course 25-30 years ago while in college....for some reason, a few years back I thought it might be good to have a copy of it...in case of a hunting trip to another state that "required" it...any ways I contacted ODNR and was some what surprised that they had a record of it and sent me a copy!


----------

